# Most beautiful fighter, bomber, and any kind of airplanes!!!



## Chiron (Feb 21, 2005)

I think the most beautiful modern fighter is F-15 

.....................................modern bomber is B-2

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Sr-71 is best looking modern plane...

Reggiane Re-2005 is best looking plane from WWII.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 21, 2005)

The Mosquito has to be the most beautiful plane ever

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Sorry, nearly fell off my chair then


----------



## trackend (Feb 21, 2005)

spitfire for its pure form without the camo paint you really appreciate is fantastic lines


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

I cant see the beauty of the Spitfire...looks a little dull.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2005)

i love the looks of the spit, the vulcan's pretty good looking too..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 21, 2005)

The Vulcan looks okay, still not as good as the mossie though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2005)

as much as i love the mossie i think the vulcan is better looking...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 21, 2005)

Each to their own, I'd have thought you'd put the Lancaster down though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2005)

na i'll admit it's no vulcan.............


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 21, 2005)

Still an Avro bomber though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2005)

yeah so i'm sure the ol' bird'll let me off this time..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Vulcan?! You get less sane every day...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 21, 2005)

What's wrong with the Vulcan? Nearly all inline engined fighters look the same but bombers have something called grace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Nothing is wrong with the Vulcan but I wouldnt call it pretty...

Single engine fighter dont all look that same, you just gotta appreciate there lines and look at the detail, and you will see they are all individual


----------



## Soren (Feb 21, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I cant see the beauty of the Spitfire...looks a little dull.



I agree !! But it was bloody effective !


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 21, 2005)

Too true!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Ah Soren, The only guy with his eyes screwed in


----------



## Crazy (Feb 21, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ah Soren, The only guy with his eyes screwed in



Or one of the two people I know with their eyes not functioning properly  

The Spitfire has magnificent lines, it's definitely one of the best looking planes.

Along with the F-22, SR-71, and B-2

IMHO, anyway


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Nah, this is far better looking


----------



## Crazy (Feb 21, 2005)

A good jest indeed, CC

I mean, even with a pair of ungainly floats attached to it, the Spit has a certain beauty about it






Magnificent 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2005)

Ugh, Crazy! I like the look and lines of the Spitfire, but the floats make it look ungainly.


----------



## Crazy (Feb 21, 2005)

Have a look through the Butt-ugly planes thread, evan. Those are some ungainly planes. The floats on the Spit are stately 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Re-2005 still looks better 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree, I started that thread, but floats on a spit just don't do it for me. I wouldn't classify it for the butt-ugly thread, but the lines get messed up with floats.


----------



## slopes-2 (Feb 21, 2005)

give me fw190d, beaufighter, with a splash of vulcan on top please (or the valkrie)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Valkyrie...now THERE's a nice plane 8)


----------



## slopes-2 (Feb 21, 2005)

ah thats how you spell it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

I was going to welcome you to the site but I just noticed youve been here a while! Bah, welcome anyway


----------



## slopes-2 (Feb 21, 2005)

why thankyou, dont get on here as much as id like


----------



## Soren (Feb 21, 2005)

Now this is a real beauty ! 8)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

I think the Me-309 looks betther than the 109...


----------



## Soren (Feb 21, 2005)

I like the lines of the Bf-109 better ! 8)


----------



## Viper (Feb 21, 2005)

id say the best modern looking plane would be the Tomcat, its probually one of the best fighters in the world as well, big, fast and deadly. But for ww2 id have to say the spitfire and P51h


----------



## Viper (Feb 21, 2005)

here are two of my favorites


----------



## Soren (Feb 21, 2005)

I've heard the Tomcat can do some pretty nasty turns, wich even the F-15 has trouble following !


----------



## Viper (Feb 21, 2005)

yea they say that there the most agile plane fighter in the aiforce. there also the biggest


----------



## Soren (Feb 21, 2005)

The F-15 is more maneuverable than the F-14  However the F-14 can make some really tight turns


----------



## JCS (Feb 21, 2005)

The best looking modern plane would have to be the SR-71. The best looking from WW2 would have to be the Bf109, Ho229 or the Me410; the best looking twin engine plane ever built IMO


----------



## Viper (Feb 21, 2005)

F-14s are also bigger, heavier and older though


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 21, 2005)

The newer model F/A-18's are pretty lethal. Good looking, too!
Actually, so were the older models. Both lethal and good looking, that is.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah! The Super Hornet is really cool. Nice clean lines and something to see. Here is a Canadian Hornet from the 1986 Air Fete at RAF Mildenhall, just for you, NS. I took this in the morning before the gates opened to the public. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the pic, evan.  
Unfortunately, the Canadian Air Force is still using the old F/A-18A's and B's, that were bought in 1982 (called CF-18's in Canadian service). In all that time, they've only had two major avionics upgrades that I'm aware of. 

Still, I guess it beats the old second hand Voodoos they were flying before that.


----------



## Adolf Galland (Feb 21, 2005)

The best looking fighter has to be the F-22 with stealth to camoflage it and deadly turns and stuff AND it can supercruise (cruise at supersonic speed without the use of an afterburner), and bomber is B-2 (there are not much to choose anyway), and WWII, the best looking fighter is the Me-262 'cause the wing looks mad cool and bomber is the V-1(if it counts??) or if not then the He-111.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 21, 2005)

On the subject of "Might-have-beens" for just a second, the UK had the TSR2, the US had (and may yet have) the F-22, and Canada had...the CF-105 Arrow. 

These pics are actually of a full-scale mock-up that was built for a made for TV movie, but they show what, in my opinion, was an awesome interceptor! Years ahead of it's time, in 1958!
It was cancelled by the government, due to massive cost overruns. They opted to buy second hand F-101 Voodoos from the USAF instead.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2005)

The Voodoo was cool, but geez, that was in my dad's era in the AF! (1959-1963)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 21, 2005)

I know.  It's an old tradition up here. Keep 'em going for 30 to 40 years, in some cases.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2005)

It pretty close to that here these days, the F-16 was developed in the 70s. The first flight of it was on January 20, 1974! The first of 20 prototype F-15 Eagles had it's first flight in July of 1972! While they are great airplanes, they are getting pretty darn old. 

F-14 first flight December 21, 1970. F-18, June 9, 1974. You get the idea. We need to get some fresh technology into new airframes. 

The F-15s did not do well against the Indian Air force recently. The Indians were flying the newer MiGs and Sukhois. That should have been a wake up call to the JCS and the pentagon. I hope the got the message 5 by 5, if you know what I mean.

Sorry, stepping off the soapbox now.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 22, 2005)

Fw-190 for me, plus HE 100 and the He 280.

Kiwimac


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Sorry, stepping off the soapbox now.


That's ok. I tend to wear it out too, at times.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2005)

It must have both of our footprints imbedded in it!


----------



## NightHawk (Feb 22, 2005)

Non is more beautiful then the Su-47


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2005)

That is a good looking plane. I don't know much about it though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2005)

I likes the MiG 31






And also the Ta-183


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 22, 2005)

deHavilland Vampire, if just for the name. Best looking twin boom aircraft ever


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2005)

Except the P-38 and the P-61 and the Fw-189  In fact, I think the Vampire is downright ugly 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 22, 2005)

Each to their own, personally I don't like the looks of the Fw189 or the P-61 but the P-38 runs the Vampire close


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2005)

For me the Vampires booms are too close together and the cockpit is too bulbous...






I FAR prefer the Lightning


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 22, 2005)

i like the vampire.........

and the Su-47, very good call, she's an exeptionally manouverable bird...........


----------



## JCS (Feb 23, 2005)

Wasnt there an american X-plane that looked something like the SU47?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 23, 2005)

JCS said:


> Wasnt there an american X-plane that looked something like the SU47?



Yes the X-29. 

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/x-29.htm


----------



## JCS (Feb 23, 2005)

Ah, thats what it was! I had a die cast model of that when I was like 4 or 5, I couldnt remember what it was called


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

the Su-27 (an -31 is it??) is also extremely good looking though, i love the way the nose dips down infront of the air intake............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont like the styling of the Sukhoi's...


----------



## JCS (Feb 24, 2005)

The Su27 and 37 look great, 2 of the best looking modern jets IMO


----------



## JCS (Feb 24, 2005)

And the Su31 looks good too, one of the best looking aerobatic aircraft....

Although THE best looking aerobat is the Edge 540:


----------



## MikeMan (Feb 24, 2005)

Top 5:

F-14D Tomcat
B1-B Lancer
Hawk
EE Lightning
Concorde


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice 8)

I think my top five would be:

Reggiane Re-2005/Fiat G.55/Fiat G.56/Macchi MC.205 (Either one of them for, I aint fussy!)
XB-70 Valkyrie
TSR-2
P-38 Lightning
B-52

8)


----------



## reddragon (Feb 25, 2005)

The North American P-51D Mustang is the most beautiful creature I've ever seen.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

I wouldnt go that far...the air intake spoils it 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2005)

the spit's more attractive...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

Again, I wouldnt go that far, I prefer the 'Stang


----------



## JCS (Feb 25, 2005)

I dont think the spitfire is anything special, except for the later Mks like the XIV, which look pretty good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeah, the Bubble canopy versions look very good...not to sure about the razorbacks though.


----------



## reddragon (Feb 26, 2005)

I think most every aircraft is a beauty. Among those I like are the B-17 Flying Fortress, the B-24 Liberator, the B-29 Superfortress, the C-69 Constellation, the P-61 Black Widow, the Do 335 Arrow, the Ta 152, the Bv 222 Viking, the P-63 Kingcobra, the P-47 Thunderbolt, the Bf 109, the P-38 Lightning, the Hawker Typhoon, the Fw 200C Condor, the Fw 190, the C-54 Skymaster, the de Havilland Mosquito, the F4U Corsair, the Supermarine Spitfire, the Avro Lancaster, and the Hawker Hurricane. However, the P-51 is by far my favorite.


----------



## trackend (Feb 26, 2005)

It,s still the Spit for me. 
(for full effect turn up the volume)


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 26, 2005)

That video's a classic


----------



## trackend (Feb 26, 2005)

I just wonder how many enemy pilots and air crew said the same thing when one of these planes locked onto them.
For me its the eliptical wing that makes this plane look so right its so much more than a plane its flying art.


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Feb 26, 2005)

One of the most beuatiful fighters is the P-51D Mustang.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

Personally I prefer the P-47N 8)







Welcome to the site!


----------



## trackend (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi bounty  there's no doubt that the Mustang is a good looker and a great aircraft I just find the chopped wings are a bit too angular for me gorgeous cockpit canopy design though real tear drop stuff
I'm glad it was on our side arn't you bounty.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

P-39Q looked great too 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

not as good looking as the P-47 though...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

No quite, its nearly there though...

Damn I appear to have goofed up the coding  Ah well, I cant be bothered to correct it, find you own damn pic of the Airacobra if you wanna see one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

but i don't so i wont...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

Just for saying that I am going to repost it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

ewww look at it *poke*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

ah that's better..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

Better looking than a Lancaster...and any French bomber...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

1) nothing is better looking than the lancaster (as far as WWII goes)
2) french bombers are very atractive................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

1) Except all the other planes that saw combat...

2) *smirk*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

the lanc aint that bad looking though............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

The wings are the only good bit, as are the engines on the Mk.II. Everything else is hideous.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

you're right the Mk.II is very attractive, i'm rather fond of the engines aswell.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

Incidentally, the wings and engines are my favourite part of the P.108 too  I love the engines...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

i'n not a huge fan or radials though........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

I think I prefer them over inlines...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 27, 2005)

1) The Lanc was one of the best looking planes in WWII
2) Why Why Why Why Why?


----------



## trackend (Feb 27, 2005)

the later radials are very pretty .rotary models looked good but having the cylinders whizzing round instead of the crank shaft made them a tad prone to viiiiiiiibraaaaation problems but the gyroscopic effect gave planes like the spad brilliant turn circles but only in one direction


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2005)

i like the P-47's engine.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

I prefer those on the B-29...


----------



## wmaxt (Feb 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I prefer those on the B-29...



The B-29 is very probably the best looking plane made. Even with turrets it's the cleanest, purest plane ever made. Every other plane has a jog, or something that looks added on.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Ill agree with that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)

i wouldn't it's a load of crap!! the B-2, B-1 and SR-71 are all "cleaner".........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

No theyre not, theyre lumpy...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 28, 2005)

The He-177 looked quite similar to the B-29, the fact that the former had rubbish engines is beside the point


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

The He-177 wasnt really anything like the B-29...the front of it waa covered in lumps and guns...the Me-264 has a near identical appearance to the B-29 from the front...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 1, 2005)

how are the B-1 and B-2 "lumpy"??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

Undulating gradients on the fuselage, big ugly square engines...





The trailing edge of the wing is too jagged.

The B-29 probably is the best looking plane ever, wmaxt makes a good point when he says that. It has such simple lines.


----------



## wmaxt (Mar 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Undulating gradients on the fuselage, big ugly square engines...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 8) 

I think the coolest plane is the SR-71. I've had the luck to see planes from War bird air races to the F-15/16s including the NF-104 Starfighter with the rocket motor in it/s tail. I've also seen max rate climbs from B-1 Awsome, F-15 Super, NF-104 Fantastic, SR-71 Truly Incredable you can't even imagine a plane breaking the sound barrier while climbing at a 75deg angle!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah the SR-71 is a damned cool plane...


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 2, 2005)

How about choppers ?? 
Heres a cool russian chopper, KA-52 Hokum-B
And the B-58 Hustler,(its a bomber)


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

For choppers it has to be the Huey, it set the design of all choppers after it


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice shot of the B-58!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 2, 2005)

the coolest helicopter ever has to be the CH-47............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

The Apache is by far the best looking copter... 8) Its so ugly its beautiful!


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

I've always liked the looks of the Hughes OH-6 myself 8)


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 2, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> The He-177 looked quite similar to the B-29, the fact that the former had rubbish engines is beside the point



Only the first engines were problems. The later engines operated much better.

The B-29 did not have the best engines either with numerous failures and fires.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 2, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Nice shot of the B-58!


Yes it is!  Nice pod!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

Not the biggest fan of the B-58 ever but yes, it is a nice picture 8)


Here's a beauty of a plane, the F-86 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 2, 2005)

Indeed! 
Sabres were also licence built in Canada by Canadair, with the Orenda series of engines. Besides the RCAF, some of these were flown by the West German Luftwaffe, and a few were flown by the RAF.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice plane, could have done with better armament than those 6 .50 against the Migs in Korea


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

Heres a good looking plane I almost completely forgot about, the Henschel Hs123.....


----------



## DaveB.inVa (Mar 2, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> mosquitoman said:
> 
> 
> > The He-177 looked quite similar to the B-29, the fact that the former had rubbish engines is beside the point
> ...




Same way with the R-3350's on the B-29 too. Early versions were very prone to overheating, most didnt make it to 100 hrs. By the end of the war they had improved very very much with most have a TBO over 500 hrs. 

After the war the R-3350 became one of the most reliable airliner engines available.


----------



## DaveB.inVa (Mar 2, 2005)

Pretty slick!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll say! Great pic!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

Is the other nuke-carrying B-29 still about? It's called Bock's Car


----------



## DaveB.inVa (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, Bockscar is at Wright Patterson AFB.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks, just wondering


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

Thats a great picture there Dave really shows her off


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 3, 2005)

Here are a few more good looking planes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

That X-36 looks great! 8)

And the B-29 pic...good job! 8)

How about theis plane, the X-15?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 3, 2005)

nice pic........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

It is actually isnt it... *saves*


----------



## wmaxt (Mar 3, 2005)

An airplain that transforms itself is the B-52 thier so ugly on the ground they are called BUFFs " Big Ugly Fat F#####" but about half way down the runway the wings start to fly and it becomes very graceful.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 3, 2005)

That X-36 looks cool! Strange, but cool.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 3, 2005)

I thought it was Big Ugly Fat Fellow, or is that just the censored version?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

I think its a great looking plane, on the ground or in the air.


----------



## wmaxt (Mar 3, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I thought it was Big Ugly Fat Fellow, or is that just the censored version?



Yup.


----------



## wmaxt (Mar 3, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I think its a great looking plane, on the ground or in the air.



On the ground there just big, the skin is wrinkled until it's been flying long enough to warm it up, the wilge are straight if it has empty tanke and they droop if it's full of fuel - But when it flies!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Heres another beauty...Eurofighter Typhoon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 4, 2005)

yeah she's a beaut, can't wait to make me model of her..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, I thought you would have said thats hideous...Do you have a model of it yet or not?


----------



## Chocks away! (Mar 5, 2005)

For some reason i love the bf 109 k. But for pure looks i'd say the spitfire xiv


----------



## Chocks away! (Mar 5, 2005)

Soren said:


> Now this is a real beauty ! 8)


 I love that bird. Have you got any information on it's operational use, it's pilot and why the tulip patern was aplied? I know of Hartmann's plane having a black tulip nose


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2005)

yes i have a model of it CC, it was in the batch you ordered for me........


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 21, 2005)

The Spitfire is the top model... It's absolutely beautiful... The the last model of the Mustang is also nice and the Lightning has it's one place among the beauties....


----------



## GT (Mar 21, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2005)

the lanc's up there with the best of them..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 21, 2005)

And the Mossie


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2005)

what about a lanc-mossie mistel??


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 21, 2005)

Very good idea, I wonder if a pic of it could be produced


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2005)

yes very cheaply 

and i'm thinking of making a Lanc-mossie/spitfire mistel as a 1:72 model............


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 21, 2005)

go for it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2005)

it'll be ages before i get to that stage though.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't, I've got a Wimpey, a Fulmar, a Skua and an Airfix D-Day box set before I buy any more


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2005)

Ive got a Komet, Yak-3, BBMF kit and B-29 to do.


I dont see why people this the Spit is good looking...its just boring. It doesnt have any features that make it stand out, apart from the elliptical wings perhaps, but then aain the He-112 had elliptical wings. Speaking of Heinkel fighters, I think the He-100 is beautiful


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice lot to build, I've done the middle 2


----------



## delcyros (Mar 21, 2005)

I was thinking of the Spit first when I read this topic. But I also like the Komet because of it´s sleek lines and La-15 Fantail, the F-86 Sabre and even the IAR 80/81!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 22, 2005)

I think the 5 Series Italian fighters are pretty sexy.






Fiat G.55 Centauro
http://www.studenten.net/customasp/axl/picture.asp?cat_id=10&ple_id=522&page=1&pte_id=10695





http://oldwolf.myrice.com/italyaircraft/g-55.htm

Type: Single Seat Fighter

Power plant: One 1,475 hp (1100 kw) Fiat RA.1050 RC.58 Tifone 12-cylinder inverted Vee engine (license built version of the Daimler Benz DB 605A-1).

Performance: Maximum speed 391 mph (630 km/h);
Service ceiling 41,665 ft (12700 m).
Range: 746 miles (1200 km) with internal fuel.


Dimensions:
Span 38 ft 10 1/2 in (11.850 m);
Length 30 ft 9 in (9.37 m);
Height 10 ft 3 1/4 in (3.13 m);
Weight: 8,197 lbs (3718 kg).

Armament: One engine mounted 20 mm Mauser MG 151/20 cannon firing through the propeller, two wing mounted 20 mm Mauser MG 151/20 cannons, and two fuselage mounted 12.7 mm (0.50 in) Breda-SAFAT machine guns plus provision for two 353 lbs (160 kg) bombs on under wing racks


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 22, 2005)

I think that the IAR-80 was one of Romania's most beautiful airplanes... Also the Siptfire and the Lightning...
As a bomber I wuold pick the Stuka...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 22, 2005)

Stuka, are you nuts?
You'd get shot down by almost anything


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah but she did look very good.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Not good, just intimidating.

YEah me is with DAVIDICUS, Italian fighters look great! 8)


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

It was effective to one point... Weak, slow, ill-manuvrable but it was darn good looking...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2005)

You could have at least got a picture of a real one.. 






In Italian markings, of course! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2005)

well what else.........


----------



## DLANGPAP (Apr 18, 2009)

"Modern":

F-14 Tomcat. Amazing, amazing looking plane. Maybe the best ever.

Mig 29

SU-27

The Mirages were nice.

Tornados.

F-16s


----------



## ehup (Apr 19, 2009)

Spitfire: one of the best proportioned fighters ever made in my opinion, from almost any angle. I prefer the looks of the earlier marks to the bubble canopy versions.

P-51D: another nice looking fighter. I like the way the belly scoop underneath mirrors the bubble canopy above...

Mosquito: beautiful, although the way the wing radiators jut from the wing spoil the plan view just _slightly_ for me...

Me 410: I love the design of the nose

And of course the SR-71, a true Buck Rogers plane if ever there was one!


----------



## kration (Apr 19, 2009)

de Havilland DH.103 Hornet - difficult to be more beautiful than a mosquito, but it achieves it.


----------



## Tethra (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, if we're sticking to ww2 aircraft only then I'd have to say the horten 229... It's performance figures were outstanding and it was almost certainly the most advanced fighter bomber of the war, it could have changed the out come of the war if Germany fought off invasion for a couple of months...And it had stealth properties!!

Very true : )

I'd also like to mention the bugatti 100 as a very good looking aircraft : )


----------



## ShVAK (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't know if I'd say favorite but I'm a total sucker for planes with counter-rotating props, don't know why most of them look so good to me. Helps that the sound produced by all those blades churning up air is awe-inspiring. 

Spitfire Mk XIX:






Tupolev Tu-95 Bear: 






Avro Shackleton:


----------



## ShVAK (Sep 22, 2012)

Favorite piston engine fighter to my eye is a tight race between the Tigercat, Lavochkin La-11 or Reggiane Re.2005. 
















The Sea Fury and Bearcat appeal to me, too..... 











And the Skyraider and A6M Zero..... 











I could do this all day.


----------



## ShVAK (Sep 22, 2012)

Favorite bombers are the A-26 Invader, English Electric/Martin Canberra and Tu-160 Blackjack (which looks like a B-1A at 120% size).


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 22, 2012)

Single engined fighters (in no particular order):
G.55, Sea Fury, Hayate, Yak-3, Spitfire, La-7
2-engined jobs:
Hornet, Tigercat, P-38, Ta-154, Tu-2


----------



## drgondog (Sep 22, 2012)

The fighters I can't decide on are 

Spit XiV
P-51B
F-86F

The F-105 was just big big beautiful ol' Girl that would rip your head off and you couldn't run be down no matter how hard you tried. This was the ultimate "check your 6" fighter down hill out of RP6.

Bomber?
B-17 and B-70 with a nod to B-58

Transport - Super Connie and SST


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Having gone to Pima museum, I can say with certeinty that the Boeing B47 is the sleekest looking multi engined jet aircraft of all time.


----------



## GregP (Sep 23, 2012)

The Lockheed XF-90 was just gorgeous unless non-production counts. I love both the Hawker Hunter and the North American F-86 Sabre about equally.

Otherwise, the Curtiss P-6E Hawk was a beautiful biplane.

Best looking WWII piston for me was about a tie among the Mitsubishi A6M Zero, the Reggianne Re.2005, Hughes XR-11 (OK, post-war), and the Republic XF-12 Rainbow (also post-war); I lean toward the Rainbow ... though I like them all, and have to include the de Havilland Hornet and, especially, the FMA I.Ae.30 Namcu, probably the prettiest twin on the planet, despite only 1 being built.


----------



## msxyz (Sep 23, 2012)

syscom3 said:


> Having gone to Pima museum, I can say with certeinty that the Boeing B47 is the sleekest looking multi engined jet aircraft of all time.


Talking about sleek looking multi engine jet aircrafts, I think few aircrafts beats the combination of beautiful sleek lines and brute force of the M-4 Bison


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2012)

Talk about a dead and burried thread coming alive again 

My preference for multi-engined fighter is of course the Fokker G.1 Mercury. (I'm dutch, can't help it).

Single engine is more difficult. I always liked the IAR aircraft, but I also like the Brewster Buffalo. Who would not like a barrel of beer with wings?  And the Hurricane is also a contender.

The Hunter is the best looking jet-fighter ever. No argue about that.

Bomber, I would say the Glen Martin B-10.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2012)

A B47 with sleek looking pods holding the engines, will beat the horrible looking inlets on the "Bison"

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ShVAK (Sep 23, 2012)

Favorite jet fighters in terms of looks are the Hawker Hunter (good to see so much love for it in this thread, it really is a beautiful ship), Gloster Meteor, F-86 Sabre, F-106 Delta Dart, Saab 35 Draken, Su-15 Flagon and MiG-17. F-111 is a little awkward from the overhead angle but I love how it looks in profile. 





































I'm not crazy about the looks of most fourth-gen jet fighters (too similar IMO) but the F-14 and F-15 (particularly in the E's deep gray paint scheme) are attractive and exude raw power and grace in equal quantity. 











MiG-31 looks pretty good too despite being a friggin' flying bus (it weighs more than a Tu-134 airliner!). We'll call her "plus-sized."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 23, 2012)

Willy's 109, the B-47, and the Rumpler Taube


----------



## ShVAK (Sep 23, 2012)

Also this barely counts as military, but the hands down champ of the Most Beautiful Plane award has to be the Beech Model 17 Staggerwing. Not even an olive drab paint scheme can ruin it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ShVAK (Sep 23, 2012)

.... and the Boeing P-26 Peashooter might be 2nd.


----------



## spicmart (Sep 23, 2012)

*Modern Jets:*

The first three are modern Sukhoi fighters:

Flankers (without canards to spoil the lines please), curved lines like a swan or a women, just as you like it. These things are pure sex!






S-47 Berkut (Golden Eagle). Its looks live up to its name.






In contrast to the fugly F-22 the PAK-FA T-50 has the right edges and proportions in the right places.
In the second image you can see clearly the Sukhoi lineage, quite Flanker-like.










This one also looks much more elegant than the uncool looking F-22 (just my opinion!).
Too bad that the YF-23 didn't make it.






This here looks like an Eurofighter on steroids but while the EF sucks lookwise IMO
the MiG 1.44 exudes raw brutality. Normally I don't dig canard designs but this one rocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd separate it into eras.
WW1, Albatross DV, or Pfalz DIII,
Interwar, P6E or P26
WW2 , early Spitfire, or Zero A6M5
Postwar, Hawker Hunter or F-86
civilian, Beeechcraft Staggerwing, or Cessna 190
Can't think of anything modern that I consider beautiful
overall it's a hard choice, i've flown in a Staggerwing, but the beauty of the Spitfire is hard to ignore.


----------



## ShVAK (Sep 23, 2012)

spicmart said:


> Flankers (without canards to spoil the lines please), curved lines like a swan or a women, just as you like it. These things are pure sex!
> 
> View attachment 212049



Damn right, I forgot about the Flanker. Sukhoi has made some beautiful jets.

Can't share your feelings with the MiG 1.44. Thing is fugly.


----------



## spicmart (Sep 23, 2012)

ShVAK said:


> Also this barely counts as military, but the hands down champ of the Most Beautiful Plane award has to be the Beech Model 17 Staggerwing. Not even an olive drab paint scheme can ruin it.



Wow, this one makes biplanes look cool. Could be a fighter in real or a fighter design in Star Wars.


----------



## ShVAK (Sep 23, 2012)

I dunno about fighter but they did race Staggerwings in the '30s, quite successfully too.


----------



## spicmart (Sep 23, 2012)

ShVAK said:


> Can't share your feelings with the MiG 1.44. Thing is fugly.



Guess most people think that way. I like it with this monster of an air intake that is separate from the front fuselage.


----------



## Husky (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Apr 23, 2018)

Here's a pretty one ... Republic XP-12 Rainbow ...






Always DID like the lines of it as well as the lines of this one ... Hughes XF-11 ...






Not the most celebrated aircraft, but surely quite aesthetic ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## blueskies (Apr 23, 2018)

These two for best 4 engine civilians of the 30s


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 23, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Talk about a dead and burried thread coming alive again



Aaaaand it's back (again....)


----------



## Razgriz1 (Apr 24, 2018)

My favourite jets looks wise are the Mirages (III, F1, 2000). Never knew angles could look so elegant.














Can't forget the Hawker Hunter:


----------



## C.Warren (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi,
Personnely thing the DH Comet fits the bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 24, 2018)

There are so many worthy entries. 

I'll have to go with SR-71. With a C-141B as a honorable mention. (Personal reasons of course!)


----------



## Glider (Apr 24, 2018)

All your high powered jets don't hold a candle to a Glider




If you want an exhilarating experience try this. I didn't take these shots but I did do a bungee launch in this glider a number of years ago at the Midlnd Gliding Club. Just to the left of this photo is an almost shear cliff. The glider doesn't have the speed to climb so you basically go off the edge of the cliff and drop until you get the speed up to climb.
View attachment 490925

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey Spicemart,

Unless I remember incorrectly, the YF-23 met the specifications and the YF-22 didn't. When the YF-22 didn't, they lowered the spec so it could compete. That's a GREAT indication that the "fix" is in, isn't it? Once they lowered the spec for stealth, I knew the YF-23 was doomed. There was NO reason to lower the spec otherwise. Had Northrop-Grumman been given the chance to "de-stealth" their entry and then resubmit (for possibly better airframe performance and easier maintainability), I'd have been optimistic about a more fair outcome. When that didn't happen, I knew the contest was over.


----------



## glennasher (Jul 4, 2018)

For beautiful bombers, my choices would have to be the B-58 and the B-1B. For some reason, when I'm in Dayton, those two grab my eyes more than anything else. I doubt they're as efficient as a B-52, but they sure look wickedly beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 26, 2018)

Bugatti 100P






Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/7e/a7/2e/7ea72e794f3a9508bb9f073806e088b7.png

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 26, 2018)

Stretching the any kind or aeroplane a little but it does have an engine and can self launch


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2018)

kiwimac said:


> Bugatti 100P
> View attachment 503486
> 
> 
> Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/7e/a7/2e/7ea72e794f3a9508bb9f073806e088b7.png


Unfortunately, the replica that was built and flown was lost in a fatal crash.


----------



## maxmwill (Jul 27, 2018)

Well gentlemen, while I could have scrolled on all the way down, I'll take a stab in the dark and say that there are few, if any, civilian aircraft mentioned, because yes, it is very true, that there have been, and still are beautiful military aircraft.

However, there are two aircraft, both of them having been designed and built during the 1930s, and both of them German, which are, to me, the most beautiful of aircraft.

One of them is the Darmstadt D22, the other the DFS 40. 

The Darmstadt was a pretty little biplane with fully cantilevered wings(no struts, save for the cabane struts):





The DFS 40, was an experimental flying wing designed by Alexander Lippisch:






Guys, to me, these flying machines are drop dead gorgeous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## maxmwill (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, I did, after all, scroll on down, and yes, there are some gorgeous military flying machines, all of which I'm familiar with to varying degrees, and few civilians,, likewise I am familiar with to varying degrees, and, as this thread didn't specify military, I threw my hat in with the two I mentioned, as they were purely civilian flying machines. However, lest anyone think of me as being prejudiced for non-martial flying machines, I'll add a couple more, ones with a more militant role in mind, namely the XP-67, and the HE 119, both of which, as fighting craft, or at least potential fighting craft, are, to me, also drop dead gorgeous. 

Hell, pretty much every flying machine designed by the Gunter Brothers were gorgeous(a lot of Heinkels there, the most famous being the HE 111, with those graceful elliptical wings, but the HE 119 was the best expression of that design philosophy).


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2018)

maxmwill said:


> Well gentlemen, while I could have scrolled on all the way down, I'll take a stab in the dark and say that there are few, if any, civilian aircraft mentioned, because yes, it is very true, that there have been, and still are beautiful military aircraft.
> 
> However, there are two aircraft, both of them having been designed and built during the 1930s, and both of them German, which are, to me, the most beautiful of aircraft.
> 
> ...


They either ended up as military aircraft or opened the doorway to further development of a certain concept.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 26, 2019)

kiwimac said:


> Bugatti 100P
> View attachment 503486
> 
> 
> Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/7e/a7/2e/7ea72e794f3a9508bb9f073806e088b7.png



Hey! Welcome back KiwiMac!


----------



## fliger747 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'd be biased, but the most beautiful plane I ever flew was the 747-8 Freighter with the short hump. Even more svelt and elegant than the 747-400. Still a good flier! Then there is the "mother" of the 787, the Dreamlifter... Everyone has to love a mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## alsaad (Mar 6, 2019)

XP - 67

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 6, 2019)

This is a tough choice. So many good possibilities. For modern aircraft I'd go with th F15 and for ww2 era the Spitfire.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 6, 2019)

Always liked the Ryan STA. 





But the immortal Spitfire will always be my favorite

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Mar 6, 2019)

GregP said:


> Hey Spicemart,
> 
> Unless I remember incorrectly, the YF-23 met the specifications and the YF-22 didn't. When the YF-22 didn't, they lowered the spec so it could compete. That's a GREAT indication that the "fix" is in, isn't it? Once they lowered the spec for stealth, I knew the YF-23 was doomed. There was NO reason to lower the spec otherwise. Had Northrop-Grumman been given the chance to "de-stealth" their entry and then resubmit (for possibly better airframe performance and easier maintainability), I'd have been optimistic about a more fair outcome. When that didn't happen, I knew the contest was over.



Just saw your post. Haven't noticed it before. 

I didn't know about that change of specs. Pity. You know for what reasons did Lockheed-Martin got the preference?


----------



## Tomato Eins (Mar 7, 2019)

While the Spitfire will always be my favourite, the B-17 Flying Fortress is such a graceful bomber. 

The Fairey Gannet while abstract and quite the opposite of graceful, is a somewhat pleasing aircraft to look out. A cool aircraft. Anyone agree?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Mar 7, 2019)

The B-24 Liberator is the coolest looking heavy bomber. The Davis wing gives it a grace and futuristic look. The fuselage gives an unusual contrast and I love the shape of the twintails. The front turret makes the forward end look a bit like a dog snout. The design is not too angular while having subtle, not too pronounced curves giving it a smoothness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Mar 7, 2019)

The Su-57. So similar to the F-22 in appearance yet so MUCH better-looking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 7, 2019)

Another design I find graceful or one could say beautiful is the p38. Still behind the Spitfire in this regard imho but verry pleasing to look at nun the less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CEFORNIGLIA (Mar 13, 2019)

cheddar cheese said:


> Re-2005 still looks better 8)


The Reggiane is Far Better Looking Than Any Spitfire Mark No Comparison!


----------



## CEFORNIGLIA (Mar 13, 2019)

The Elegance of the Inline Engine Italian Fighters is Unquestioned, the Macchi's, the Fiat G.55 and the Reggiane Re.2005.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 13, 2019)

CEFORNIGLIA said:


> The Elegance of the Inline Engine Italian Fighters is Unquestioned, the Macchi's, the Fiat G.55 and the Reggiane Re.2005.


One can never question elegance.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 13, 2019)

spicmart said:


> The Su-57. So similar to the F-22 in appearance yet so MUCH better-looking!
> 
> 
> View attachment 531049
> ...


Do you have any pics of the F-22?


----------



## spicmart (Mar 15, 2019)

pbehn said:


> Do you have any pics of the F-22?




Best if you google for pics of it yourself so that you can see details of the planes for comparison. If I would post a picture now you might not see them clearly.
But well. The Su-57's intakes look better e. g.. The F-22 looks stubbier.


----------



## BiffF15 (Mar 16, 2019)

spicmart said:


> Best if you google for pics of it yourself so that you can see details of the planes for comparison. If I would post a picture now you might not see them clearly.
> But well. The Su-57's intakes look better e. g.. The F-22 looks stubbier.



The F-22 look like vertical rectangle while the SU-57 looks horizontal. Want to guess which is more stealthy?

Cheers,
Biff


----------



## pbehn (Mar 16, 2019)

BiffF15 said:


> The F-22 look like vertical rectangle while the SU-57 looks horizontal. Want to guess which is more stealthy?
> 
> Cheers,
> Biff


I was just joking about the F-22s stealth lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Mar 16, 2019)

pbehn said:


> I was just joking about the F-22s stealth lol.





BiffF15 said:


> The F-22 look like vertical rectangle while the SU-57 looks horizontal. Want to guess which is more stealthy?
> 
> Cheers,
> Biff



I know the F-22 wins in the stealth department. I was just going for aesthetics. And there the Su-57 wins by a a long shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## model299 (Mar 21, 2019)

Well, I just can't believe no one has mentioned this gorgeous looking aircraft yet.




I mean, c'mon! Just LOOK at that!

It may not have been practical, but those engine cowls are a work of sheet metal art!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Mar 21, 2019)

Together with my personal favorite Focke Wulf Ta 154, the best-looking twin-engined fighter of WW2 is the Mitsubishi Ki-83.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Mar 25, 2019)

Focke Wulf Ta 154.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2019)

I love the lines of the He280.

Of course, technically speaking, it didn't see combat but that was the RLM's decision - it was ready for production before the Me262 and it is technically the world's first jet fighter.


----------



## spicmart (Mar 25, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> I love the lines of the He280.
> 
> Of course, technically speaking, it didn't see combat but that was the RLM's decision - it was ready for production before the Me262 and it is technically the world's first jet fighter.
> 
> View attachment 533031


As a dogfighter it was far superior to the Me 262, able to outmanouver an Fw 190.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2019)

spicmart said:


> As a dogfighter it was far superior to the Me 262, able to outmanouver an Fw 190.


This is true, because the He280 was designed to be a fighter and had contemporary fighter elements in it's design.
The Me262 was designed as a high-speed heavy fighter and lacked the ability to engage on the level of a true fighter although in the hands of a skilled pilot, the Me262 was a deadly adversary.


----------



## Gemhorse (Mar 25, 2019)

Well for me I'm for prop jobs, all the de Havilland Mosquitoes' different variants that also ultimately led to the de Havilland Hornets and they all had their respective Fleet Air Arm variants ~ The Mosquito was the first twin-engined aicraft to land and take-off from aircraft carriers , (the first jet being the DH Vampire -)
We're also working on building a DH Hornet down here too in NZ , based on the collective work and skills that's gradually being expanded on whilst developing & rebuilding new Mosquitoes again... 
Cheers ~

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ssmith996 (Mar 28, 2019)

Lockheed Model 10 Electra Simplistic beauty...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2019)

Gemhorse said:


> ...The Mosquito was the first twin-engined aicraft to land and take-off from aircraft carriers , (the first jet being the DH Vampire -)


Actually, the first modern twin (non-biplane) to operate from a carrier, was a modified Lockheed Junior (it had a nosewheel) XJO-3 trialed by the USN aboard the USS Lexington (CV-2) in 1939.


----------



## spicmart (Apr 23, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## spicmart (Apr 23, 2019)

Now that is really neat!


----------



## Sid327 (Aug 28, 2019)

Sorry for the late post (recent joiner to the Forum)





I'd take one of these any day and would love to see one flying.
Good luck Pioneer Aero (NZ)

The 'Overpowered' Story of the De Haviland Hornet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Aug 28, 2019)

soulezoo said:


> There are so many worthy entries.
> 
> I'll have to go with SR-71. With a C-141B as a honorable mention. (Personal reasons of course!)


Yeah! My hero! Someone picked my favorite, although I would pick the C-141A. Its has a grace and a trust in that, once you got the gear in the well it would take you anywhere in the world and bring you back. I'm biased here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Aug 28, 2019)

My vote for the most beautiful aircraft ever. Basically a work of art, is the Curtiss P-6E.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Aug 28, 2019)

So many good looking airplanes, and that answers the question of why so many stashes are so big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 28, 2019)

For me it's the Spitfire thats got to be the most beautiful aircraft ever built. There's some close runner ups, p51, p38, Mosquito but the Spitfire takes the crown in my opinion.


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2019)

The absolute most beautiful plane ever is the AT-6 Texan/SNJ/Harvard[ Not the new version].


----------



## pbehn (Aug 28, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> For me it's the Spitfire thats got to be the most beautiful aircraft ever built. There's some close runner ups, p51, p38, Mosquito but the Spitfire takes the crown in my opinion.


Never a given

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Aug 28, 2019)

All these nice airplanes.
Here's another opinion. (Although I've flown the 177 and liked it, not sure it belongs here.)
Top 25 Most Beautiful Airplanes


----------



## pbehn (Aug 29, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> All these nice airplanes.
> Here's another opinion. (Although I've flown the 177 and liked it, not sure it belongs here.)
> Top 25 Most Beautiful Airplanes


I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but the Beechcraft Staggerwing was/is the most beautiful aircraft in the land of the completely blind. No one ever chose that over Concorde, Sr71, P-51, Spitfire etc etc etc.


----------



## jetcal1 (Aug 29, 2019)

pbehn said:


> I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but the Beechcraft Staggerwing was/is the most beautiful aircraft in the land of the completely blind. No one ever chose that over Concorde, Sr71, P-51, Spitfire etc etc etc.


 The Beech is sorta' like the A-6 and the H-53, ugly on the ground, graceful and, or stately in the air.


----------

